# Saint Tropez D558



## EMPTAGE123 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, has anyone else been brave enough to to travel to Saint Tropez on the D558, last year on our journey down to Saint Tropez we followed our Sat Nav, it took us off the Motorway and onto the D558, I still have nightmares it was like the Italian Job I've never seen so many bends uphill & downhill, I never thought it was going to end, the reason I ask is that we never saw another Motorhome until we finally got off it, and we're going again this year hopefully there is an alternative route if anyone has one please let me know, Tanya.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, we have travelled along this route a couple of  times and found it very scenic and enjoyable.

Having said that I only have a small one, a 6metre Murvi, so easy to handle on the smaller country roads.

I can recommend this spot for an overnight stop.

43.299716, 6.492261

Dezi


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 12, 2017)

My mate drove down it this Monday in hisome cathargo chic he had stand off with cars that wouldn't reverse back he said it's worst with van being right hand drive you are nearer to the shear drops


----------



## spigot (Jul 12, 2017)

Chris356 said:


> My mate drove down it this Monday in hisome cathargo chic he had stand off with cars that wouldn't reverse back he said it's worst with van being right hand drive you are nearer to the shear drops



On the contrary, I believe RHD to be safer because you can see how close to the edge you can go, whereas with LHD, it's a bit of a guess.

I love this particular drive, but then I love the mountains.

Thanks for the co-ords Dezi, duly noted.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 12, 2017)

RHD for me as well        :drive:         then i get the fantastic views down the shear drops and the wife is in the middle of the road where she feels safer    :dance:


----------



## runnach (Jul 12, 2017)

A slightly longer way but easier with a larger vehicle is continue on the A8 towards Frejus and take the D25 towards Sainte Maxime..D559 coastal road then to St Tropez, Official Aires are south of the town towards Pamplonne Plage. 

Be Mindful this time of year, the travel can take a couple of hours with traffic, I was based in Frejus, and occasionally had to cover a site at Canadel there is no quick route this time of year

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 12, 2017)

Dezi said:


> I can recommend this spot for an overnight stop.
> 
> 43.299716, 6.492261
> 
> Dezi



Thanks Dezi ... I've added it to the France POIs


----------



## EMPTAGE123 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the replies ours is a left hand drive and 7.3 meters, will try the alternative route, :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 13, 2017)

That brought back memories, I lived in Cogolin in the 75-76 selling ice creams on the beaches around St Tropez. The D558 was a great road back then, very scenic. I see little has changed. I dragged a caravan along it. Strangely enough I made enough money selling ice creams to do an overland trip to Australia for a holiday in 1979 - and never went back to the UK until 2003.

7.3 metres long is about a metre longer than a lot of station wagons, so I'd give it a go, just take it slowly, pull over to let the lunatics pass you.


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 13, 2017)

The Route Napoleon from Cannes to Grenoble is a mad one too. Its the icing on the cake for my wife to be driven on wild roads.  The passion started with Lyseboten in Norway
 
  Grossglockner in Austria was good in the snow. 
 Off to Italy this year and she has the Amalfi coast road (Italian Job) in her sights. :scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2017)

Where the feck does the road go at bottom of first picture.:scared: i take it drivers/passengers were bycycle clips.:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lysveggen has to be one of the all time great roads, but Norway has far too many of them. When I was there in 2007 we also got the benefit of base jumpers landing in the caravan park in Lysbotn. http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr144/Roger_Martin/Europe Trip 2007/Europe2007061.jpg http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr144/Roger_Martin/Europe Trip 2007/Europe2007064.jpg

We missed the ferry by an hour but we had a great time in Lysbotn to make up for the drive back out the way we had come. My wife left a 3" high koala bear on one of the Troll Houses (rock cairns) that almost obliterate the landscape. 

I did the walk upto the Pulpit Rock the following day - that was harder than any walk I'd ever done and there were mad buggers running up!!! Its a rite of passage for many Norwegians. That night we found a wild spot on the opposite side of the Lyse Fjord and could see all the mad buggers sitting on the edge of the rock. http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr144/Roger_Martin/Europe Trip 2007/Europe2007079.jpg

I'd go back to Norway in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 13, 2017)

Roger said:


> Lysveggen has to be one of the all time great roads, but Norway has far too many of them. When I was there in 2007 we also got the benefit of base jumpers landing in the caravan park in Lysbotn. http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr144/Roger_Martin/Europe Trip 2007/Europe2007061.jpg http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr144/Roger_Martin/Europe Trip 2007/Europe2007064.jpg
> 
> We missed the ferry by an hour but we had a great time in Lysbotn to make up for the drive back out the way we had come. My wife left a 3" high koala bear on one of the Troll Houses (rock cairns) that almost obliterate the landscape.
> 
> ...


That looks stunning how does your photo bucket still work everyone else's have been blocked


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't know why mine works. Didn't even know there was issues. 
I just copy the URL and paste it into the message.
Can you see the other directories if you visit the albums via the photo links?


----------

